# cannot do the update to 2.5.7 for my White DX.



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

I cannot update my white kindle dx....

www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_top_kindle6i?nodeId=200529

I have tried it many many times.. I also called Kindle CS and they could not help me either..
they said to wait a few weeks and it would update itself...if not 
call them back. On the amazon board where I saw there was 
an update for white kindle dx I went to do it.... DX B500
and all it did was bring up the screen and it did nothing
after 20 minutes I gave up.... and I was doing it all the right way.
same as i did when I got the kindle in July and did an update.

here is the screen shot of what it shows



yes I saved it.. and yes I did follow all the instructions. and was also like i said on the phone with kindle cs for 30 minutes and they could not help me either.. any ideas..

thank you


----------



## Dave M (Jan 9, 2011)

I had trouble updating my Kindle's software until I turned wireless on.  Don't know why that mattered but once the Kindle's wireless was turned on the update process executed just as the instructions described.

FWIW


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

My Wireless was on....
I had it on
and plugged into computer
and then I did it without plugging it in
and so did CS Kindle
no go


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

After you downloaded the update.bin file to the PC, what did you do with it?


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

I know that response was not for me
but I finally got it updated
called back CS kindle they said they would get back to me in
48 hours
my friend who is a computer tech
came in by remote assistance
and he tried too
and then he took the update link and he downloaded it on his computer
then he sent me the file
and my Kindle is NOW UPDATED to 2.5.7....... whooohoooooo
he is going to try to find out why it was not doing it....
and I will also wait till kindle cs calls me this week to tell them what happened... 
sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

I have the white dx but I'm afraid to update it because I am having trouble with my K3 and don't want to have 2 malfunctioning kindles. Is the upgrade worth it?

The only thing I would like is a bolder font.


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

well with as much problems as u saw I had to download lt
and I had to have someone else do it and send me the file
it seems to be bold print......

try it for the dx.....  if you are not having probs. with it....


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

I did the  update, it worked fine. I'm not sure what the update does, I still only have one font choice. The small size seems light but the large size is Ok. 

I have the first gen dx and the contrast was only very slightly less than my new K3, the differance is unnoticable really. 





I wish the differance between font sizes was smaller (for all kindles). Sometimes I will want to go to a larger size but the next larger size is too large. This is the only complaint I have with my kindles, I don't want apps, I don't want color, just extra font tweaking. 

But it beats the heck out of a book!!!! I got a new atlas of ancient times (in hardcopy) and the print is so small I cannot read it!!! I am so dissapointed, I got a hardcopy cause maps and drawings aren't that great on the kindle. IT'S NOT GREAT IN A BOOK EITHER. 

I think I need new glasses.


----------

